# Socal Haunter Meetup?



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey fellow So Cal haunters! Would anyone be interested in a meet up at one of the upcoming haunts in Southern California? Usually I usually go with my sweetheart and a couple friends, and we meet for drinks at restaurant near the event, and then go enjoy the mazes.

I think it would be fun to get together for some drinks, talk halloween and horror over dinner and then go get scared. 

I posted a poll so cast your vote. I'll be going to all of these haunts, so even if we don't all get together at one of them, we can still hangout. Does that make sense, like if we cant do one big meet up, we can do smaller ones.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in!

Knott's is closest to me, so that's my vote


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That would be fun. My vote is for Knott's as well.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

coolness. Anyone else?!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Depending on when you go, I'd love to join in. Either would work for me location-wise, but the Knott's consensus works for me.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Okay the first date is Knotts Scary Farm on September 26th. Meet up time to be announced/determined.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

zach and i are goin to knotts on the 24th i think is that friday but we'id love to drive up and meet everyone for dinner on whatever night is chosen


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'll be at Universals HHNs on the 24th, but if you want to come out to Knott's on the 26th we were gonna meet at the Claim Jumper's just down the street for Dinner and Drinks.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish I could make the 26th. Have a great time!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

name the time and zach and i will be there!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! I'll be there!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

A lot of us from CalHaunts are going on the 24th and I would recommend as some of us do, since you want to meet for dinner anyway, you do the boo-fets which is dinner at Knotts with some of the ghouls and then early entrance in before the general public. I think it's about 1/2 hour earlier but enough to hit a couple of attractions before it gets to crazy!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Good point Mr.Oct.31. Since Bloodshed Bros are going then, might as well go then. However, my schedule is set. Universal Halloween Horror Nights on Friday. Have fun ya'll!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Unfortunately those dates won't work for me - but I'd definitely like to hook up with some of you SoCal haunters at some point. Have fun!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hope to see you sometime Bone to Pick. Maybe a make n take next spring?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds great!


----------

